# If only illegal loggers turn to be legal loggers



## ThermalSolar (Sep 18, 2012)

If only they realized what they have done and how mankind suffer from the result of too much logging in the forest, maybe they turn into legal logging. Forest is a given nature that must be nurture and not to be abused, hope it 's not too late for them to discover before nature turns into them. Floods and climate change maybe prevented if all human cared for the environment and not just only for their own profit.


----------



## paccity (Sep 18, 2012)

i can't make it crimson.


----------



## paccity (Sep 18, 2012)

there we go.


----------



## Gologit (Sep 18, 2012)

I added a little more. He'll be leaving for camp as soon as you guys and gals get through with him. :msp_biggrin:


----------



## Sport Faller (Sep 18, 2012)

Man, I saw FernGully when I was like 5 years old, and I thought it was horse#### then too


----------



## stihl023/5 (Sep 18, 2012)

Yep thats the movie I was thinking of.


----------



## Sport Faller (Sep 18, 2012)

stihl023/5 said:


> Yep thats the movie I was thinking of.



Haha, I was kindof thinking he's coming from a Pocahontas direction too, you know like wise grandfather oak tree and mother stream. I mean, a talking raccoon would be a pretty cool pet to have and everything but not if you have to live in a tent all the time and wear underwear covered with deer fur


----------



## madhatte (Sep 18, 2012)

Wow, that's a lot of incendiary rhetoric to pack incoherently into a single post. Perhaps the OP could focus on one issue at a time so that we could have an intelligent discussion? 

...well, either that, or we've been inexpertly trolled. 

Occam's Razor, y'all.


----------



## Jim Timber (Sep 18, 2012)

Sport Faller said:


> Haha, I was kindof thinking he's coming from a Pocahontas direction too, you know like wise grandfather oak tree and mother stream. I mean, a talking raccoon would be a pretty cool pet to have and everything but not if you have to live in a tent all the time and wear underwear covered with deer fur



I trap raccoons with a dogproof trap tied to an oak tree next to a stream - none of them damn coons ever talk to me, so I shoot `em in the head. 

When I shot my deer saturday, I didn't get any fur on my underwear, but did manage get a bunch of blood on them from when I put it on my shoulder. I draw the line before living in tents. I don't think I'd fit with the Pocahontas crowd too well.


----------



## slowp (Sep 18, 2012)

Ahhh, don't ban it. We could have fun.

I've started a campaign to Restore Seattle. I say send me money and I too can become a corporate environmentalist. I call my organization for now, Friends of Seattle. 

My aim is to decommission all public roads, parking lots, parks in the Seattle area and restore it to the pre settlement of evil Europeans conditions. So, I'll need to turn it into wetlands and old growth. I'll relocate bears, wolves and other woodland creatures. I will insist that residents who stick it out comply with regulations like the Marbled Murrelet ones...from Aug. something to Sept. something NO NOISE or traffic until one hour after sunrise to one hour before sunset.

After all, I want to see a nice view from the sound. I don't like looking at that gigantic clearcut of a city. 

You know the drill. 

Donate today! Then I can buy another toy.


----------



## paccity (Sep 18, 2012)

we will put you in charge of the green troll's then. handle it.


----------



## slowp (Sep 18, 2012)

paccity said:


> we will put you in charge of the green troll's then. handle it.



That's kind of an insult. I consider most folks who depend on a living in the woods, to be a bit green. After all, it is our backyard and office. 

I must go bake.


----------



## 3000 FPS (Sep 18, 2012)

ThermalSolar said:


> If only they realized what they have done and how mankind suffer from the result of too much logging in the forest, maybe they turn into legal logging. Forest is a given nature that must be nurture and not to be abused, hope it 's not too late for them to discover before nature turns into them. Floods and climate change maybe prevented if all human cared for the environment and not just only for their own profit.



You sound like a religion. 
Besides no illegal loggers here. 
I will bet you are standing on your red wood deck while tapping out this post.


----------



## Jim Timber (Sep 18, 2012)

"You too can save the planet TODAY! For the small price of a meal at Fogo De Chao, you can buy the safety of a majestic red oak otherwise destined for slaughter by a crazy Scandahovian wielding a chainsaw. The forest need your help so you must act fast, before more trees are needlessly killed. Paypal, postal money orders, and most major credit cards accepted."

I've been wanting to put this up on CL for a while, but don't think I could keep from laughing long enough to get payment info if some hippie wanted to take me up on the offer.


----------



## 2dogs (Sep 18, 2012)

The OP was raised on NPR. 






That ottta start something!


----------



## paccity (Sep 18, 2012)

slowp said:


> That's kind of an insult. I consider most folks who depend on a living in the woods, to be a bit green. After all, it is our backyard and office.
> 
> I must go bake.



did not mean to insult. just i thought with you dealings with people on some of the other sites you have talked about you would have a better incite on to there way of thinking . like i said did not mean to insult you.:msp_smile: you can give me a kick in the shin this weekend if that will make it better. lol.


----------



## slowp (Sep 18, 2012)

2dogs said:


> The OP was raised on NPR. That ottta start something!



I am listening to NPR as I type. I turned it on at 6AM. Hah. Stereotyping doesn't always work. 

Besides, it seems to be the only way to get decent news in these parts. I enjoy listening to it. 

Cookies are in the oven!


----------



## 2dogs (Sep 18, 2012)

Bait taken, hook set. 


It's OK. I'll let you have that one fault.


----------



## mile9socounty (Sep 18, 2012)

Burning man got over with a couple weeks ago. So were are getting a major influx of "dirty tree huggers" here in Canyonville. All of them hitch hiking north on the 5. 

A couple days ago I stopped to give a few of them a ride (in the bed of my truck only). I was heading north for a few hours and thought it was a nice thing to do. Welp, once them hippies saw my saws, cutting gear and the empty beer cans in the bed of my truck. The opted to find another ride. :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## Gologit (Sep 18, 2012)

slowp said:


> Ahhh, don't ban it. We could have fun.
> 
> I've started a campaign to Restore Seattle. I say send me money and I too can become a corporate environmentalist. I call my organization for now, Friends of Seattle.
> 
> ...



But what about the people? You ARE NOT sending them back down here to live. Ever. We have border guards. It took us years to cull out most of the urban weirdos and get them to move to Seattle. We DON"T WANT THEM BACK! Please.


----------



## slowp (Sep 18, 2012)

2dogs said:


> Bait taken, hook set.
> 
> 
> It's OK. I'll let you have that one fault.



You can join my Friends Of Seattle group. Send all your money, there is never enough! (insert pictures of sad trees)






View attachment 253310


You'd be amazed at the number of log truckers who also tune in. Then they exhibit their newly gained knowledge on some off the wall topic, like string theory? on the landing and CB.


----------



## Sport Faller (Sep 18, 2012)

mile9socounty said:


> Burning man got over with a couple weeks ago. So were are getting a major influx of "dirty tree huggers" here in Canyonville. All of them hitch hiking north on the 5.
> 
> A couple days ago I stopped to give a few of them a ride (in the bed of my truck only). I was heading north for a few hours and thought it was a nice thing to do. Welp, once them hippies saw my saws, cutting gear and the empty beer cans in the bed of my truck. The opted to find another ride. :msp_thumbsup



"I'm not stoppin again boys, you better get up on the side rails and aim for a fluffy tree"


----------



## Oldtimer (Sep 18, 2012)

ThermalSolar said:


> If only they realized what they have done and how mankind suffer from the result of too much logging in the forest, maybe they turn into legal logging. Forest is a given nature that must be nurture and not to be abused, hope it 's not too late for them to discover before nature turns into them. Floods and climate change maybe prevented if all human cared for the environment and not just only for their own profit.



Listen, Flower;

You live in a home made of wood, and if not, then at least 30% of your home is wood. Cabinets, furniture, floors, doors, trim, etc.

You use wood every time you buy a $7 mocha-latte from starbucks, that cup isn't made of fairy skin.

You use wood when you use a pencil.

You use wood when you wipe yer arse.

You use wood when you read your tiger beat magazine.

You use wood when you get someone to buy you a 4 pack of wine coolers, the carton is not made of plastic.

You use wood every single time you roll a joint, you ignorant tool.

Wood is renewable, growing wood scrubs Co2 and gives off O2, and mature wood consumes O2.

Now, go back to World of Warcraft and let the adults have some peace.


----------



## H 2 H (Sep 18, 2012)

Gologit said:


> But what about the people? You ARE NOT sending them back down here to live. Ever. We have border guards. It took us years to cull out most of the urban weirdos and get them to move to Seattle. We DON"T WANT THEM BACK! Please.



Hey now; that's just plan mean


----------



## Gologit (Sep 18, 2012)

H 2 H said:


> Hey now; that's just plan mean



Yup. But we like it.  We should have a new shipment ready to go right after our next earthquake. Find some room for them...they're not allowed back.


----------



## slick5o (Sep 18, 2012)

Well... Imma knock a few down tonight, anybody else ?:msp_thumbsup:


----------



## H 2 H (Sep 18, 2012)

Gologit said:


> Yup. But we like it.  We should have a new shipment ready to go right after our next earthquake. Find some room for them...they're not allowed back.



As long as they stay in Seattle it will be ok 

You know I lived down in Cali in the mid 70's and early 80's; I went to school down there and couldn't wait to get back up here after I was done going to school - sorry I mean partying down there


----------



## OlympicYJ (Sep 18, 2012)

slowp said:


> Ahhh, don't ban it. We could have fun.
> 
> I've started a campaign to Restore Seattle. I say send me money and I too can become a corporate environmentalist. I call my organization for now, Friends of Seattle.
> 
> ...



Patty, I'm with Bob. Please don't displace the Seattleites! If they can't go back to Cali and they can't live in Seattle that means they will scatter to the Rural areas! :eek2:

Besides on the rare occasion that I actually go to Seattle I see enough cross dressers and other weirdos to last several life times.

However I am for turning the bears and wolves loose on em! We have an over abundant supply of Longtails down my way, hmm... :hmm3grin2orange:

I like how all the bunny squeezin, tree camping, tree spiking, environmental wackos can't spell to save their lives. Just goes to show how dumb they are and doesn't help their case any.


----------



## Gologit (Sep 18, 2012)

OlympicYJ said:


> Patty, I'm with Bob. Please don't displace the Seattleites! If they can't go back to Cali and they can't live in Seattle that means they will scatter to the Rural areas! :eek2:
> 
> Besides on the rare occasion that I actually go to Seattle I see enough cross dressers and other weirdos to last several life times.
> 
> ...



I don't know if the Seattle People would survive in the rural areas. No Starbucks!


----------



## OlympicYJ (Sep 18, 2012)

Oh and I'm more of a Rush fan than NPR :msp_thumbup:

I'll listen to Sean Hannity as well lol


----------



## Gologit (Sep 18, 2012)

H 2 H said:


> As long as they stay in Seattle it will be ok
> 
> You know I lived down in Cali in the mid 70's and early 80's; I went to school down there and couldn't wait to get back up here after I was done going to school - sorry I mean partying down there



You must have gone to Chico State.


----------



## OlympicYJ (Sep 18, 2012)

Gologit said:


> I don't know if the Seattle People would survive in the rural areas. No Starbucks!



Well Aberdeen has a starbucks and Hoquiam has a couple Tulley's so they might be able to eek out an existence...

I'm not much of a coffee drinker but if I am havin a cup I prefer the local stands, there's usually one at every cardlock in the county, and the eye candy is pretty good too! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Sport Faller (Sep 18, 2012)

GRRRR! all you guys (and gal) talkin about coffee, I'd kill for a cup without the 2 days of paying for it afterwards


----------



## Gologit (Sep 18, 2012)

Sport Faller said:


> GRRRR! all you guys (and gal) talkin about coffee, I'd kill for a cup without the 2 days of paying for it afterwards



Acid reflux?


----------



## Sport Faller (Sep 18, 2012)

Gologit said:


> Acid reflux?



No sir, I'm horribly allergic to it, a few weeks ago I had a half a cup full and had really swollen joints in my hands and feet for about two days. But, to get back on topic I think I need to round up John and Nate and go around loppin off hippie's ponytails with an axe :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## arborealbuffoon (Sep 18, 2012)

Must go baking


----------



## H 2 H (Sep 18, 2012)

Gologit said:


> I don't know if the Seattle People would survive in the rural areas. No Starbucks!



Easy now; I had to clean my screen on that one


----------



## H 2 H (Sep 18, 2012)

Gologit said:


> You must have gone to Chico State.



Humboldt State :jester:


----------



## Gologit (Sep 18, 2012)

H 2 H said:


> Humboldt State :jester:



I'm sorry.


----------



## paccity (Sep 18, 2012)

like the new av bob.:cool2:


----------



## Gologit (Sep 18, 2012)

paccity said:


> like the new av bob.:cool2:



Thanks. That was a DF that was too big for the grapples. It was a 42 but no way could we get it loaded...'bout broke my heart to buck that thing.

See you at LaPine?


----------



## paccity (Sep 18, 2012)

Gologit said:


> Thanks. That was a DF that was too big for the grapples. It was a 42 but no way could we get it loaded...'bout broke my heart to buck that thing.
> 
> See you at LaPine?



will be there. been slackin on getting things together . i'll start loading the trailer tomorrow. look's like any saw running will be done early. pretty toasty over there.


----------



## H 2 H (Sep 19, 2012)

Gologit said:


> I'm sorry.




For some reason I didn't make it to many classes when I was there


----------



## madhatte (Sep 19, 2012)

H 2 H said:


> Humboldt State :jester:



You guys are gonna love this... _I went to Evergreen_.

Twice.

First time, in '93, I left after two quarters because I grew tired of wanting to kill all of my classmates.

Later, after I left the Navy in late '04, I returned because it was close and cheap. Got the double BS/BA in '06.

Oh, also: I am not formally trained in Forestry. Everything I know about my profession I learned on the ground. My education has been supplemental.


----------



## Humptulips (Sep 19, 2012)

I'm thinking from the OP location this is more likely out of the country. Maybe England?
Probably seen a documentary on logging in Madagascar or some such place and thinks that is the way of it everywhere.

Gologit
All this talk of sending the CA folks back. Well, it ain't going to happen but we can dream.
Would you be happy if they all had to keep going till they hit So CA?

Slowp,
Until you get this rewilding of Seattle going maybe you could make them buy a Discover Pass to drive on the roads.


----------



## greendohn (Sep 19, 2012)

slowp said:


> Ahhh, don't ban it. We could have fun.
> 
> I've started a campaign to Restore Seattle. I say send me money and I too can become a corporate environmentalist. I call my organization for now, Friends of Seattle.
> 
> ...




Hey wait a minute,,

Could you some how save some of them delicious micro-breweries, you know, not all of us have figured out how to brew a killer beer yet!! I'm thinkin' that one of the beers I buy every now and again come from Seattle..please,,


----------



## northmanlogging (Sep 19, 2012)

Isn't it ironic that a bunch of "ignorant" "rednecks" with a love for noisy power tools, have a better grasp of English than some tree hugging granola cruncher from England. Bet it even went to college to learn to spell that bad. Hel I flunked English. 

Please pretty pretty please... take back all the kalli-phony-ians, There not doing anybody any good but if they go back to California maybe they won't find a job and starve to death!:msp_ohmy:


----------



## mile9socounty (Sep 19, 2012)

paccity said:


> will be there. been slackin on getting things together . i'll start loading the trailer tomorrow. look's like any saw running will be done early. pretty toasty over there.



Careful now. Dont forget to have your 3000 gallon tender, 2000 gallon tender, 1000 gallon tender. Every person that has more than one hand should carry 2, 5lbs fire extingisher, 2 shovels that are 51 inches long. A pocket full of spark arresters and a cork plug so yall dont pass wind and catch something on fire. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## redprospector (Sep 19, 2012)

OlympicYJ said:


> Oh and I'm more of a Rush fan than NPR :msp_thumbup:
> 
> I'll listen to Sean Hannity as well lol



Hahaha! Rush & Hannity are light weights. 
Try tuning in Mark Levin. :msp_scared:

Andy


----------



## OlympicYJ (Sep 19, 2012)

Hmm thiml ibe listend to his sjpe actually lol

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## madhatte (Sep 20, 2012)

OlympicYJ said:


> Hmm thiml ibe listend to his sjpe actually lol



oh no you di'i'n't


----------



## OlympicYJ (Sep 20, 2012)

madhatte said:


> oh no you di'i'n't



Damn Wednesday night at the bar caught my arse lol not to mention on a phone too lol but yes think I have heard his show lol


----------

